# My girl Aurelia ...



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Aurelia is a Blue/Cream British Short Hair (full pedigree) and is on day 61 of her pregnancy!

I think I have everything ready, but wanted to check.

Her nest box:








This is one of the flat pack blanket boxes from Homebase. I had my hubby cut out a doorway, and then line all the inside with lino tiles for easy mop up. Now since Rilly took a fancy to snuggling down o large bubble envelopes, we decided to pop a few under her towel. I have also popped a towel over the entrance now, so she can just see how to get in, but it's lovely and dark in there. We have gone through quite a long process of getting her used to the nest box. Signs of her using it are good, she has been sleeping in there a lot. Then she stopped about a week ago. But since putting the towel over the entrance she keeps going in there for short periods of time (as if checking it's still good). Obviously I know she could choose somewhere else. However she is now restricted to one room, and all other dark places in here are cordoned off :lol: We have cardboard taped to ever crack and hiding place in here!

I'm trying to keep it this way because I'm disabled and I need to be able to get to her quickly when the time comes. So trying to get her out from under a cupboard is not possible! I am slightly concerned she has taken a liking to sleeping under my blanket between my knees though :lol:

Now I have at the ready:

Milk formula (Cimicat)
feeding bottle
Nutridrops
Dopram
Scissors
Lots of boil wash tea towels
6 spare large towels to change her bedding.

I have informed the vet 'just incase' though I really hope we wont need them. I have recently purchased a water fountain which she loves. That is situated right next to the nest box. Her litter tray isn't far away. Oh, and the dog has been removed from the room to avoid any stress.

Have I forgotten anything? :lol:

I have had some excellent guidance from the lady who Bred Rilly and provided us with a stud. In exchange for this she is getting a girl from the litter if there is one. Sadly she lost the last breeding female of Rilly's line due to a hereditary heart condition that another breeder didn't tell her about when providing a new stud. Thankfully Rilly doesn't have the same father!

We have been undecided about letting Rilly have a litter for months and months, and when I approached Rilly's breeder for advice and permission to let her have a litter I discovered the news about her other girl. It all just seemed to fall into place, and she has been a massive help since we finally managed to provide the right romantic setting the the mating process!

The first try Rilly went to stay at the breeders. She was being paired with Monty the gorgeous cobby chocolate. But it wasn't to be. Either we were just a little too late getting there, or being in a cattery surrounding totally shocked her out of call. So the second attempt 2 weeks to the day after, Monty came to stay with us  It didn't take long for the first job to get underway and Rilly was a virgin no more. They went on to copulate a further 16 times (yes I witnessed every single one!) over a few days :scared: I even managed to film the first 'meeting' 

Monty watching over his girl after a night of wild ... fun!








For those who aren't shy, here is the video of Rilly's cherry being popped (sorry about the poor quality it was too dark):

CLICKY HERE TO WATCH​
So there you have it! Gosh I don't half drone on 

EDIT: I nearly forgot. I think we might well have a large litter on our hands because my girl is rather large to say the least, plus she was one of a litter of 7:










What do you think? :lol:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Well i think you have everything covered lol

Good luck and cannot wait to see those babies x


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Me either! 

I do tend to go overboard with things. But I like to make sure I have as much covered as I can 'just in case'. You should see it when we get ready to go out for the day!

Thanks xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Me either!
> 
> I do tend to go overboard with things. But I like to make sure I have as much covered as I can 'just in case'. You should see it when we get ready to go out for the day!
> 
> Thanks xxx


Its always nice to see people are prepared


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

she is gorgeous!

good luck!

one of our cats loved my mother and actually started having her kittens on my mothers lap! think she sat there for ages before having to move gypsy!

and yoko was the worst when she had her kittens - she managed to get in to the loft, which is covered with fibreglass which im allergic to but i had to climb in their and get the kittens out at 2 days old! 

i love her nesting box though - it's amazing! good luck with everything


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I am so jealous she is going into her box. Mine does not like her box at all! She liked it at first but then I moved it to my bedroom and now she doesn't  We are on day 59. I am typing on my old laptop so cannot upload a picture but if you click on my website and Poppys page there is a picture of her there.

You seem to be very organised but you forgot the gin/wine! 

I wonder if should buy Poppy a new box...hmmm.


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi, 

I think we have a mutual friend where you got Aurelia from and Montys home. I have 3 girls from Havenhouse and I myself used Monty last year on one of my girls. 

Aurelia has turned out to be a real stunner, I remember meeting her when she was only a few weeks old.

Please keep me posted on how she gets on.

xx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

mellowma said:


> I am so jealous she is going into her box. Mine does not like her box at all! She liked it at first but then I moved it to my bedroom and now she doesn't  We are on day 59. I am typing on my old laptop so cannot upload a picture but if you click on my website and Poppys page there is a picture of her there.
> 
> You seem to be very organised but you forgot the gin/wine!
> 
> I wonder if should buy Poppy a new box...hmmm.


:lol: Well maybe it's a little late for a new box? I don't know ... though I suppose it could also work in your favour. I would definately recommend sealing off all other options though. I know they will more than likely choose somewhere else, but if you narrow down the possibilities you have a better chance of them using the box surely?



becbec31 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think we have a mutual friend where you got Aurelia from and Montys home. I have 3 girls from Havenhouse and I myself used Monty last year on one of my girls.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: I quoted you in the moggie breeding thread! I thought that story sounded farmiliar! Emma is lovely 

Will definately keep updating ... exciting times!

Jo xxx


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes she is lovely! And a great help for peeps new to breeding. I have 3 girls from her, I have a cream girl from Jaffa, a Lilac tortie colourpoint from clover and a Blue cream tortie and white, she was one of the kittens Em rescued last year. I also have a lilac neutered boy from her.

My website is Alfiecatz British Shorthairs - Welcome to Alfiecatz. if you want to take a look.

Good luck with Aurelia she is goregous, I was very tempted by her myself when I met her.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Ha! I remember Mia 

I might well have pictures somewhere of her, have a look on my website and see if you can see her, or indeed any of your others Jo Fisher Lincolnshire photographer.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

your girl is gorgeous, good luck and keep us posted,xxx


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

ha yes my girl Blossom is the colourpoint you photographed she looks really scary in them. I brought 2 copies from you at the time, have them in my kitten photo album which i show all new owners, it has a pic of all my babies in and some of their babies too.

What colour babies are you expecting from Aurelia and Monty. 

Blossom had 3 babies with him last year, she had a cream boy, a red boy and a red colourpoint boy. They were gorgeous and a real pleasure to have.

Cant believe you were brave enough to have Monty in the house! I had him stay here for a week last year and he sprayed so much you can still smell him in Blossoms pen. Hes a very handsome cat isn't he.

So nice to speak to another one of emmas "trainees" lol


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

colliemerles said:


> your girl is gorgeous, good luck and keep us posted,xxx


Thank you 



becbec31 said:


> ha yes my girl Blossom is the colourpoint you photographed she looks really scary in them. I brought 2 copies from you at the time, have them in my kitten photo album which i show all new owners, it has a pic of all my babies in and some of their babies too.
> 
> What colour babies are you expecting from Aurelia and Monty.
> 
> ...


Oh I think I remember getting the prints done now!

Monty was fine here. He did spray, but only twice. I kept them both in my room with me. Monty spent a lot of time hiding from Rilly in her litter tray :lol: But he really started to come out of his shell by the time it was time to go home. He had even begun sleeping between my knees just like Rilly does :lol: He's a very confident boy when a girl in call is around for sure. But so shy otherwise!

Emma said we could have any of the following:

Blue Self boys & girls 
Black Self boys & girls
Blue/Cream girls 
Black Tortie Girls 
Red Self boys 
cream self boys 
lilac tortie girls
chocolate girls & boys
lilac girls & boys
chocolate tortie girls

I've learnt a lot from Emma, it's a slight shame that it will stop with this litter, as I have thoroughly enjoyed it so far. I'd love to become a breeder, but with my disabilities I'm not mobile enough to cope with every eventuality. My hubby finishes work today for a 2 week holiday. This was planned and booked specifically so he can help and experience it all as well. Rilly will be spayed after the babies are ready


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow I just watched yor youtube clip. They seem a lot more vicious when they "are it" than mine!

Poppy has been in her box today, padding in it, purring away I am confident she knows it's her box.


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh im sorry to hear that and it is a shame. Im sure you will a lot of joy and pleasure from them and I hope everything goes well for you. 

I have had a couple of difficult litters, Mia went into prem labour last week, she had 5 and ive lost all but 1. The good points make up for the bad though. 

Well if I know Monty I would expect a red kitten in there somewhere, he seems to produce lots of them.

As I said before please keep me posted on how she gets on im so excited for you! Im just waiting to see if Blossom is pregnant mated her 2 weeks ago, this will be her second litter but her first with my new boy Hugo.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

mellowma said:


> Wow I just watched yor youtube clip. They seem a lot more vicious when they "are it" than mine!
> 
> Poppy has been in her box today, padding in it, purring away I am confident she knows it's her box.


:lol: Well what the video doesn't show is Rilly teasing him for ages! She spent a couple of hours wandering around near him and presenting. Then when it tried to get near her she ran off. SO I think on the very first occasion he though "Right .. ready ... aim ... fire!" and out of his box he came like a bullet!



becbec31 said:


> Oh im sorry to hear that and it is a shame. Im sure you will a lot of joy and pleasure from them and I hope everything goes well for you.
> 
> I have had a couple of difficult litters, Mia went into prem labour last week, she had 5 and ive lost all but 1. The good points make up for the bad though.
> 
> ...


Aww sorry to hear about Mia's litter :frown: but like you say the good points do make up for the bad somewhat, but it must have still been quite upsetting so (((hugs))).

Rilly is starting to meow randomly the last couple of hours. I dont know if this is a sign or if she is just missing Bella who is in the next room. I guess time will tell! Thankfully Chris is home now for 2 whole weeks so I can relax a bit now knowing he is here to help straight away.

I had been thinking she is carrying a large litter, but today I have been feeling around gently ... I can count at least three but they seem pretty big!  So maybe she is having a large litter, but not numerically, in weight instead.


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thats not a bad thing at all if they are good birth weights. Blossoms litter last year although on time were really quite small one was only 48g at birth which is teeny tiny but he survived just needed a bit pf help latching on.

I read so much on the birth etc but nothing prepares you for the real thing. Mia started mia and following me around alot and pacing from her cage to me but it was 3 hours before anything actually happened. With Blossom she cried out a bit and ten mins later we had baby number 1. 

She will let you know but if you need anything at all get on here and we'll all do our best to help.

Thanks for the Hugs it was sad but im just glad Mia is well and the survivor Ive called him Buster is doing great he weighs 165g now hes put on a 100g in a week!!
xx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I know good weights are good for kitty health, but I keep thinking about my poor baby having to squeeze big ones out of that tiny hole 

I'm thankful of my sudden idea of searching out pet forums. I really don't know why I haven't before! Thanks for the reassurance 

She's quietened down now. She is sleeping super heavy at the moment bless her. I think she knows it's coming!

I have also noted that her very hind nips are a rosy colour since about lunch time. It's hard not to notice them when she shows them off at every opportunity :lol: Also I think she swelling a little around her lady hole (sorry :lol the fur there seems to be more pronounced than before anyway. Not sure if this is a sign or not? Or even if I am just imagining it!

I'm like an expectant mum I tell ya!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Hya

Gorgeous girl you have there!! - love the box too x

We are on day 62 today - same as you - Lily has been meowing randomly too tonight. She is still eating well though, with her last litter she stopped eating near to the time for about 24 hours.

Hope everything goes well for you, keep us updated with any details and hopefully I and the others who girls are due too will do so also:thumbup: - good to know what each others girls are doing.

D xxx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I just looked back at my dates and I was one day out. We are on 60 today.

Which is neither here nor there as last time my other girl gave birth on day 69. I like to think I was wrong with those dates though. Another 9 nine days.....nope I don't like that wait! We would like to have them on Wednesday.  During the day would also be nice.  With no complications!

I think I may be asking for a wee bit too much here just the last request would be fine. 

Deedeedee I was looking at your website I love your new baby girl. She is lovely. :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

deedeedee said:


> Hya
> 
> Gorgeous girl you have there!! - love the box too x
> 
> ...


Well the amount Rilly's eating has definately declined. She's gone from almost 7 sachets to just half on 1 so far today! Her belly has also firmed up, with not as much baby movement either 

I wish you and your girl the best of luck too! It's funny to think our cats were 'at it' around the same time :lol:



mellowma said:


> I just looked back at my dates and I was one day out. We are on 60 today.
> 
> Which is neither here nor there as last time my other girl gave birth on day 69. I like to think I was wrong with those dates though. Another 9 nine days.....nope I don't like that wait! We would like to have them on Wednesday.  During the day would also be nice.  With no complications!
> 
> ...


Crikey! I don't think I could wait another 9 days either! I hope you you get you last wish at least.

Thanks all xxx

P.S I've just sent Chris out to get a pipette just incase :lol:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Well today is day 64! 

To say we are excited is an understatement! Our girl looks ready that's for sure ...

















Bless her heart 

Hopefully at some point today we will have some exciting news. Though knowing our luck she will go overdue :lol:

How are all the other expectant ladies doing?

Jo xxx


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

she is a beauty bless her good luck to u both


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

She's gorgeous! It made me smile looking at the way she's lying. Champs did exactly the same through the last few weeks and would wedge her huge tummy in the gap between the sofa seat cushions lol. Thinking of you both and keeping everything crossed for an easy delivery and happy, healthy mum and kittens!

Jo


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow Jo, she looks terrific and totally laid back! She looks very ready look how swollen her teats are, please let us know the minute you have any news. Im so excited for you.

Bex x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow she is beautiful, do keep us posted good luck.xx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks all 

Well so far today Rilly has been very clingy. She has also been in her nest box a couple of times and done some padding  Things look good! I bet she waits a couple more days though, you watch! :lol:


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Lily did that yesterday and had them this morning

fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Well no kittens yet! But in the last hour we have noticed she is losing her mucous plug  So at least things are progressing!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Well my girl has completely lost her plug, and is now in her nest box settled down and purring like a motorbike. Kittens are imminent me thinks 

For anyone who experiences this for the first time ... dont worry if you see your girl doing what appears to be really big huffs and her belly sucks right in and then out again. I now know this is part of the process and she is helping shift her babies into position for birth.

I'd be lost without my mentor Emma I tell ya! :lol:


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh jo how exciting!!! Yes it can be a little distressing your first birth. One of my girls really pants and hyperventilates i was terrified but i know now this is normal for her and she settles down after the birth.

Keep me posted i'm desperate to know what she has!!

GOOD LUCK AURELIA!

xxx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

We have kitties!

Kitten one is a girl, she was born at 10:25pm and I know it's a she because she is a Blue/cream like her mummy  She weighed 77g 2 hours after birth. We had to cut her cord as Rilly's tried the placenta, but didn't like it :lol:

Kitten two is a possible Blue Point or lilac, and was born at 11:05pm, weighing 83g 2 hours after birth. Rilly ate the placenta.

Kitten three is a lilac I think, and born at midnight, weighing in at 87g 2 hours after birth. Rilly ate the placenta.

Kitten 4 is a Blue and was born at 12:15am, weighing in at 72g 2 hours after birth.
Rilly again ate the placenta (think she has a taste for it now :lol

All so far look healthy and are feeding well. Mum has settled and is curled around her feeding babies. She is still purring like a motorbike, and I have a feeling she may have a couple more presents for us  We shall see!

I'm in love! My girl has made me soooo proud!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Big Congratulations to Mum and you....now a Granny LOL!! :lol: :thumbup:

I have just seen this thread, beautiful cats. And i can not wait for the piccies of the kittens! xxxx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Acacia  Indeed I am a proud Granny :lol:

Well Rilly looks to have settled, so I think 4 may be our lot. Obviously this is not set in stone, so only time will tell I guess.

I am so incredibly proud of my girl. She is tending to her babies beautifully, and watching her paw while they are feeding, and then rub her check against them is just magic.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> Thanks Acacia  Indeed I am a proud Granny :lol:
> 
> Well Rilly looks to have settled, so I think 4 may be our lot. Obviously this is not set in stone, so only time will tell I guess.
> 
> I am so incredibly proud of my girl. She is tending to her babies beautifully, and watching her paw while they are feeding, and then rub her check against them is just magic.


It truly is an amazing sight! I have had a couple of litters too so i am a Granny as well! :thumbup:

I was extremely proud of my queens too, the pride seems to burst in your chest when you see them nursing their kittens  they look so immensely proud of their new babies......i do not know who was more proud? Me or the Mum!!!

Really well done to both of you. I am glad all arrived safely, and i look forward to the updates.

Big hugs and kisses to mummy! And you! :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

A few pictures so far 

Rilly all snuggled up with her babies having a good rest while they feed. I promise there are 4 there, the blue is hiding under her front leg!:










Kitten number 1, the Blue/Cream girl like her mummy  :










Kitten number 2! I think this one is a lilac?










Kitten number 3, which I now think is a Lilac Tortie? In the first pic you can just make out a stripey tail? (I'm really not good at colours) SO this makes it a little girl, right? EDIT: scratch that, I'm confused :lol: HELP!










No pic of kitten number 4 yet, as the little tinker would not let go of mummies boob :lol: It has to be a boy! I'm almost sure it's a Blue.

Any help on colours is appreciated :lol:

EDIT: ad can I just say how chuffed I am that my girl used her nest box  All that planning and coaxing for weeks was worth it!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats

They are adorable x


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Congrats jo. They are absolutely gorgeous. Sounds like she did a really good job for a first litter too.

Bet Emma is thrilled too.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations, the are very sweet!


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Congratulations! Well done Rilly!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks all 

Bex ~ EM is delighted yes. She said one is defo a lilac tortie, and at least I got the blue/cream right as well :lol:

My girl has just had her first bit of food and drink since it all started. We put her favourite down, a bit of boiled chicken  She only had a couple of bits before babies called her back, and like a good mum she went right back to them.

She is looking very slender once again, and her fur feels beautifully soft. I can't believe what a wonderful mummy she is being. All that prep, and those bits and bobs 'just in case' and we didn't need any of it!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations,xx:thumbup:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aww I am so jealous and very slightly impatient. We are due today but in cat world that means nothing. .. well it means this week, at some point.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks very much for all the congrats folks 

Well we have noted down the weights after 12 hours (slightly less for 3 &4 but thought we would do 2, 3 & 4 all at once).

We have also decided on names. Given that we had stopped and started a certain recorded TV programme while things got underway ... we decided to pick apt names. See if you can guess which programme :lol:


Kitten 1 (Blue/Cream) is now called Tinkerbell (Tinks, we already have a Bella in the house) She now weighs 87g a gain of 10g in 12 hours.

Kitten 2 (Lilac Tortie) is now called Charity (Itty) She now weighs 95g, a gain of 12g in 12 hours.

Kitten 3 (Lilac Tortie) is now called Chastity (Chaz) She now weighs 95g, a gain of 8g in 12 hours

Kitten 4 (Blue) is now called Cain (Cain, lol) He now weighs 82g, a gain of 10g in 12 hours.

 The names are subject to change, should it turn out that I am totally rubbish at my first go sexing kittens. The same with the colours :lol:

I hope everyone elses kitties are still healthy and strong, and those still waiting wont have to wait for long (poetic!).

Jo xxx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh wow! What gorgeous babies! And mum is looking stunning :thumbup: I am so glad i have seen them pictures, i needed something to cheer me up today!! :lol:


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Conratulations!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Congratulations!! they are sooo gorgeous! 

I am useless at the sexing too - I have changed my mind everyday I know (I think) we have 1 boy and 1 girl and the rest, hmmm??. 

D xx


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

congratulations they are gorgeous


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

mellowma said:


> Aww I am so jealous and very slightly impatient. We are due today but in cat world that means nothing. .. well it means this week, at some point.


awww i bet your sat biting your nails,lol,.:thumbup: Keep us posted.x


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> awww i bet your sat biting your nails,lol,.:thumbup: Keep us posted.x


Biting nails, not sleeping, just watching her tummy. It doesn't help that she doesn't like any of the 3 birthing boxes. I am sure these workmen are not helping her, wandering about banging and thudding, I think she is "holding the kittens in".   Hopefully they will be nice and healthy for it though.

I told you, she will keep them until tomorrow so I have to start stressing about out of hours vet prices.


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh mellowma that woudl be typical of a cat wouldnt it!! My girl didnt use her nest box till 2 hours before the birth and the it seemed to click why i had put it there so fingers crossed yours will too.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

She is lying flat on her back on my bed just now. Her back legs keep twitching but that could be a nerve, she is paying more attention to her private parts too which is good. Babies are very low down now, she just needs to give a nice few pushes...... he paws feel cooler so that could be a change in temp (I don't like sticking things up her bottom). 

Sorry I am taking over a birth thread....


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

mellowma said:


> She is lying flat on her back on my bed just now. Her back legs keep twitching but that could be a nerve, she is paying more attention to her private parts too which is good. Babies are very low down now, she just needs to give a nice few pushes...... he paws feel cooler so that could be a change in temp (I don't like sticking things up her bottom).
> 
> Sorry I am taking over a birth thread....


:lol:..:lol:..:lol:you dont like sticking things up her bottom,lol, i bet she isnt to keen either, :lol:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> :lol:..:lol:..:lol:you dont like sticking things up her bottom,lol, i bet she isnt to keen either, :lol:


No, no she would not like it either.  I was in such a bad mood yesterday. I was convinced she would have them Tuesday night. Waiting lists are rubbish too as I now have another 4/5 people waiting on phone calls, well actually 8 but I don't like them all....well I do but I need to wittle them down to nice owner, not good enough owner. 

Right, no more posting on Aurelias thread, apparently Wesite Ma knows of somewhere to vent as I am not allowed to do it on their game either, so I am going off to find this place.... :lol:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

:lol: Bless ya!

I tell you what some of the things that our girl did/didn't do leading up to and during the birth surprised me.

She didn't stop eating, in fact less than 30 mins before Tinks came out she has eaten half a bowl full of wet food and some dry! She had slowed right down a few days previous, but she she suddenly perked up a bit :lol:

If we hadn't been watching her so closely we would have missed the birth to. She never made a sound, apart from a very quiet grunts before each one popped out. I was expecting her to scream when at least Tinks came out, but she didn't! We would have been asleep another 30 mins later and missed it all.

She also took a couple of minutes (or it seemed like it) after each one popped out to break the sack and start eating the placenta. This was because she delivered the baby first and then only once she pushed out the placenta did she break the sack. I can't tell you how much we panicked when she didn't seem to notice the baby after each one. By the time kitten 4 (Cain) had come out we realised she knew exactly what she was doing :lol:.

Oh, and Mellowma, Rilly waited right until the full on contractions started before going into her nest box. She did look around the room right before for somewhere else, but then she went in her box.

I'm sure your girls little ones will arrive soon  Good luck xxxx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> :lol: Bless ya!
> 
> I tell you what some of the things that our girl did/didn't do leading up to and during the birth surprised me.
> 
> ...


Thank you.  We have some discharge and a big poo (sorry if TMI) so I am thinking next 24 hours. She is a quiet girl and does not meow a lot, my last girl meowed lot's. Poppy just purrs and twitches, she has been into her BIG crate today and had a little sniff around in there. She is hardly eating, she has no space, she just picks at her dry food and raw mince.

I woke up this morning at 4.45 to birds tawoot tawooing and thought it was kittens! argh gosh I could tear my hair out.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

What time was Emmerdale on ? or were you watching the late edition. :lol:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

We had recorded it on the Vision box :lol:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Some more pictures for you  These were taken rather quickly while Chris changed all the bedding.

*Tinks @ 42 hours old*:










*Itty @ 41 Hours old*:










*Chaz @ 40 hours old*:










*Cain @ 40 hours old:*








I love my girl and her babies soooo much


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

And your camera loves you!

Those are real little darlings. Congratations again. 

Beautiful photos as ever.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

AWww just noticed your photos! they are gorgeous! YOu must be very proud

D xx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aww they are adorable. Gorgeous!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:awww they are so cute.xxx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

We are concerned about Tinks. She lost 4g in weight today 

After speaking with the breeder who is mentoring us, it was decided that I would try hand feeding her. But on trying the little bugger wouldn't have any of it. So we tried another approach. After watching them a lot over the last few days we noticed that Cain in particular kept on pushing Tinks off of Rilly's nips, well today it seems that Chaz and Itty have also been pushing her away. So I think it's just that she hasn't been getting enough of a go at feeding.

So we tried putting Chaz and Itty in a box to the side so both Cain and Tinks could have their choice (Cain could use and extra bit too). Tinks and Cain settled right into feeding, but Chaz and Itty climbed out of their box and worked their way back to mum. But this is where it gets interesting ... Rilly sort of guided them to her neck area, popped a paw around them and every time they tried to move towards her nips she vocally told them off, until eventually they settled down to sleep under mums chin 

I knew my girl is a good mummy, now I know she is fantastic!

I shall be checking on them every couple of hours now, and initiating the same event should I need to. But I have a feeling Rilly has cottoned on to the problem now, and will sort it herself 

I shall also re weigh Tinks at 6am, to see if she has gained in the last 6hours ... fingers crossed we see at least a 5g increase, else it will be a trip to the vets for Tinks.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Whew, well that was a worrying 6 hours (OK so I couldn't quite wait the whole 6 hours)! But I am pleased to say our little Tinks has gained 10g in 6 hours :eek6: Quite and achievement don't you think?

Looks like Chaz and Itty really are big greedy bullies, I will have to keep an eye on them :lol:


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Glad to hear it jo, you should find the kitten will sort it out for themselves in a few days when they are a bit stronger. I had a feedtime bully last year i called him Mr Big. Didn't take long to figure out why he was so big he wanted to feed off all the nipples and not let anyone else have any!! I used to sit with him tucked inside my dressing gown front to let the others have a chance he used to settle down lovely in there against my chest.

Bet your loving it arent you?? xx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

i don't mean to be erm.. cheeky but as you may or may not know details of your babies genitals were put onto another forum. are you sure tinks's bits are okay ? they look a bit funny, well different.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

becbec31 said:


> Glad to hear it jo, you should find the kitten will sort it out for themselves in a few days when they are a bit stronger. I had a feedtime bully last year i called him Mr Big. Didn't take long to figure out why he was so big he wanted to feed off all the nipples and not let anyone else have any!! I used to sit with him tucked inside my dressing gown front to let the others have a chance he used to settle down lovely in there against my chest.
> 
> Bet your loving it arent you?? xx


I am loving it indeed  I shall try the 'dressing gown' trick should Chaz and Ity start bullying again, so thanks for that 



mellowma said:


> i don't mean to be erm.. cheeky but as you may or may not know details of your babies genitals were put onto another forum. are you sure tinks's bits are okay ? they look a bit funny, well different.


It's OK, I'd love a link to the post though, as I can't seem to find it myself, you can PM it to me if you like.

I know the pics were posted for advice, mainly because we aren't 100% sure on Chaz' sex.

There is concern over Tinks bits, but Em was on the phone with me yesterday while I took another clearer picture, and also tested her to make sure she was peeing from the right bit. She is now eating well again and gaining weight lovely. I will be keeping an eye on her bits just to make absolute sure don't worry  The first picture you probably saw ... she had just peed everywhere and it made her look alien! She looks much better drier.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> I am loving it indeed  I shall try the 'dressing gown' trick should Chaz and Ity start bullying again, so thanks for that
> 
> It's OK, I'd love a link to the post though, as I can't seem to find it myself, you can PM it to me if you like.
> 
> ...


Its on the novice breeders website which has a many experienced vets, breeders, etc and a few of them thought it may have both bits, which shoudn't cause any real harm, i just thought i should draw your attention to it. glad she/he is doing well. i know she had just peed but it still looked a wee bit strange. i cannot do links from this laptop. certain keys don't work.


----------

